# Wollte einfach mal Danke sagen.



## Murenius (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

wie es der Titel schon verrät wollte ich einfach mal DANKE sagen für die (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gute und informative Arbeit die Ihr im Heft, auf der Webseite oder im Forum leistet.  Macht weiter so  Last euch nicht unterkriegen von irgendwelchen Kommentaren oder seltsamen Threads die hier geschrieben bzw eröffnet werden. (zu einem Bestimmten Thread schiel.)

Ich wünsche euch hier schonmal ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  wenn vllt. auch etwas früh


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Blümchen und dir ebenfalls feine Feiertage!  

Keine Sorge, wir machen weiter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Murenius (18. Dezember 2013)

Danke
und will ich doch schwer hoffen


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. Dezember 2013)

Dir auch ,Danke !


----------



## eric-idle (19. Dezember 2013)

Murenius schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie es der Titel schon verrät wollte ich einfach mal DANKE sagen für die (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gute und informative Arbeit die Ihr im Heft, auf der Webseite oder im Forum leistet.  Macht weiter so  Last euch nicht unterkriegen von irgendwelchen Kommentaren oder seltsamen Threads die hier geschrieben bzw eröffnet werden. (zu einem Bestimmten Thread schiel.)
> 
> Ich wünsche euch hier schonmal ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  wenn vllt. auch etwas früh



Dem würde ich mich gerne genau so anschließen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Dezember 2013)

Der Morgen kann gar nicht besser starten, wenn man so einen Thread findet.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Dezember 2013)

Das kann ich mir irgenwie vorstellen


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke Danke, ich bin auch wirklich stolz auf meine Arbeit hier 

Nein im Ernst, ich schließe mich dem Lob an, ihr seid meine Lieblingszeitung. Eure Gamingartikel kombiniert mit den Technikartikeln von Golem machen langweilige Vorlesungen/Arbeitstage erträglich


----------



## Scathach86 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so dreist und schließe mich als Neuling dem ganzen an. Hab durch euch schon mehr gelernt, als in den letzten Jahren und das auch noch mit einem gewissen Unterhaltungswert kombiniert, einfach super


----------



## Razor2408 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche dem gesamten PCGH-Team 

Thilo, Marco, Andreas, Tom, Philipp, Frank, Carsten, Daniel, Stephan, George und natürlich dem "Titan-Kollegen" Raff ()

ebenfalls schon mal im Voraus besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch! Morgen ist mein letzter Arbeitstag, dann gehts bis 7.Jänner in die Ferien!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

Dann stelle ich auch mal ein paar Primeln auf die Bank und schließe mich dem Dank an


----------



## Horilein (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich mach auch mal mit...weil ICH KAUFE DAS HEFT
Sagt eigendlich alles...


----------



## newjohnny (19. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich wurde alles schon gesagt, möchte aber ebenfalls loswerden, dass nicht nur das Heft, sondern auch die Seite von PCGH einfach top ist. 
MfG newjohnny


----------



## Murenius (19. Dezember 2013)

habe hoffentlich alle bereiche in meinem eröffnungsthread mit einbezogen ^^


----------



## drebbin (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich nutze ebenfalls diesen Thread für ein herzliches: Danke, PCGH.
Durch dieses Unternehmen sind nun schon 5 Komplett PCs auf mein Konto geschrieben und alle sind mit einem herzlichen Dankeschön entgegengenommen worden das ich am Ende nur stellvertretend für PCGH entgegegenommen haben.


----------



## Niza (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich schließe mich dem ganzen an.

♥♥♥Dankeschön PCGH für alles und für die tollen Hefte♥♥♥


----------



## cdo (20. Dezember 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mal mit...weil ICH KAUFE DAS HEFT
> Sagt eigendlich alles...


Ich schließe mich auch an.... weil, ich habe das Heft im ABO ....und das schon seit JAHREN!


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2013)

Da ich fast täglich hier auf der Seite / im Forum abhänge und mich auch das Heft immer zuverlässig bei meinen "Sitzungen" () mit Infos versorgt, schließe ich mich dem an. Ohne PCGH würde also definitiv was fehlen. Macht weiter so Jungs!


----------



## FraSiWa (25. Dezember 2013)

Auch ich schließe mich der Danksagung zu Weihnachten mal an.


----------



## Schinken (25. Dezember 2013)

Dito, unersetzliche Lektüre


----------

